# Victor Martinez Busted



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyone know the details on what happened to Victor Martinez? I heard he was arrested for selling gear or buying it. Oh yeah, and how stupid am I????


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2003)

Supposedly this goes several years back, a dealer I knew got busted last December and is still awaiting trial (while free).



> Hot off the press; Victor Martinez goes to jail. Unfortunately this is not a rumor. Martinez was incarcerated in a New York city court room Friday December 5th on steroid related drug charges. The amount of time he will have to serve is not known at this pint but I will inform you as soon as the information is released. My heart goes out to Victor and his family.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 17, 2003)

Haven't heard anything.  I'll surf around and see what I can dig up.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2003)

Vic M. Bicep workout

1st exercise - Cable curlsWarmup and 3 sets 
http://www.muscletime.com/pages/workout/work_page08/vic01.asf

2nd exercise - Preacher curls 3 sets 
http://www.muscletime.com/pages/workout/work_page08/vic02.asf

3rd exercise - concentration curls 3 sets 
http://www.muscletime.com/pages/workout/work_page08/vic03.asf

4th exercise - hammer curls 3 sets 
http://www.muscletime.com/pages/workout/work_page08/vic04.asf


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 18, 2003)

You know that really sucks for him since he just won the NOC. But I always use to wonder how the Pros kept from getting caught, Especially since it is very obvious that they use the stuff. I guess they do get busted! I feel like it is going to get really hard for bodybuilders soon.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2003)

Some still think its not true, so who knows. One person claimed his friends law firm represented him a couple years ago over this matter, but the last time I heard someone say "no my friend knows this for sure, trust me" it was false.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 18, 2003)

it's kinda unreal to me that he or anyt other pro would get busted..i mean what took so long in the first place? the feds know that a lot of those pro bb take steroids


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2003)

A lot of them?


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 18, 2003)

hehe i was try to make it sound nice....remember Ronnie is all natural


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2003)

I forgot about that 'God given talent' thing.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> You know that really sucks for him since he just won the NOC. But I always use to wonder how the Pros kept from getting caught, Especially since it is very obvious that they use the stuff. I guess they do get busted! I feel like it is going to get really hard for bodybuilders soon.


I bet most get them from a physican with a prescription and they monitor them.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm sure they are all monitored by their Doc, but the last time I checked California is the only state where it is legal to have a prescription. Vic lives in New Jersey right? As a matter of fact even in california it is still a federal offense, might not be a state offense. Just look at Barry Bonds and all of the football and baseball players going to court over THG.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2003)

Federal is beyond state borders man, so of course it is a felony in California, we are still part of the United States 

Federal is USA
State is State
County
City
Your Momma & Your Boss fit in there somewhere too.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

No Sh!t ?????!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

Felonies are the big time man.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

No sh!t??????!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> I'm sure they are all monitored by their Doc, but the last time I checked California is the only state where it is legal to have a prescription. Vic lives in New Jersey right? As a matter of fact even in california it is still a federal offense, might not be a state offense. Just look at Barry Bonds and all of the football and baseball players going to court over THG.



I feel I am picking up sarcasm in your updated posts, but in the above post you act as if you have no idea what you are talking about.

First its legal in California, but then you say its a felony.

Steroids can be prescribed yes - there are plenty of them however that are not legal at all in the US for prescription, like dianabol which hasn't been around since the 80s. I believe Anadrol came back around 1997 or 1998.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I am a Criminal Justice graduate, but it has been a few years, so let me get out my books and I will refresh myself and then explain myself better. You are protected by the stste that you reside in but Federal laws do go beyond state borders if they choose too! But not always! It's pretty much up to the feds if they want to bust you or not. I'll get back to you on the details shortly.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

Like when Nevada chose not to honor the federal mandated freeway speed limit. Feds said fine, no money for your freeways, enjoy your limitless speed 

Nevada soon decided they changed thier mind.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 23, 2003)

Right, that is exactly the way it works. Nevada also wanted to legalize pot but shot it down because they already lose Gov. funding for having prostitution leagal. They can't afford to lose anymore money. When I was a deputy sheriff, we couldn't get money from the state to build a new jail until we were over compacity for like 6 months straight. So what did we do? We arrested everyone for anything. It got really sick, we were arresting people for looking at us wrong. We filled up the jail and got our money, along with 10 new cars at $120,000 a piece. Can you say Corrupt!!! That's why I say that you can have a law covered by one area but the Gov or the state or the county or the city will do what they want if it benefits them. This is the reason I left Law Enforcement.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2003)

www.silverstateclassic.com - there are several other racing series' each year in Nevada, Gamblers Run, and some others I dont recall.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 25, 2003)

Arnold, give me some more shit about law-enforcement...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

> Saw my friend tonight who's law firm represented Victor Martinez, he told me the DA was looking for 2-3 years, but he was sentenced to serve 90 days only, but will only really serve 60 days. He is being detained at Rickers Island Prison in Queens NY.


----------

